# MK4 20th AE GTI Airbag System Warning Light



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

I posted this in the golf 4/ jetta 4 forum but I am thinking I might also get some better luck here. 



So, the airbag system warning light has popped up on my dash. This is on my 20th ae GTI










Did some looking around and this is the only apparent thing I can find...










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The yellow wire on the seat belt connector for the driver side has come loose and is not connected.

1) Is this yellow wire the wire that is the connect between the sensor and the light for the airbag system? (if so, how do I fix this?)

2) If this yellow wire is disconnected and the light is on would this in ANY WAY affect my airbags' deployment if I did happen to be in a crash?

3) My car needs its inspection and emissions done; will this light give me a fail for safety?



P.S. On a side note, the serpentine? belt (the passenger side of the engine?) has a little squeal to it? Is this dangerous? bad? something a little lube can fix? what does it mean?


----------



## gurrster (Mar 16, 2005)

you need to replace seat buckle, and the squeal is from the belt tensioner


----------



## Scubascott (Apr 14, 2012)

you can CAREFULLY separate the two plastic covers, and replace the sensor itself or attempt to solder the wire back. I did a seat swap and didn't grab my old seat belt receivers and the ones on the new seats wouldnt plug into the harness clips, so I popped apart the covers, modified the receivers, changed the sensors, theres two different style sensors, used epoxy to re secure the covers together, and everything works again.. no airbag light.. and the rattle went away on my driverside when it wasnt clipped. Replacements through the dealer range from 90 on up :banghead:


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

as others have stated, I had the same Airbag warning on my MKIV R32, and I replaced it with a new seat buckle.


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

Thanks guys, I attempted to solder the wires back together but doesn't seem like it worked, I will be looking for a new buckle and harness


----------

